# Hello from Columbus,Ohio



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, Ironhead here, (Jason). New to this site and new to model trains. I have always loved trains, toy and real ones. My grandpa retired from Chessie and B&O. I have an old Marx train set, but don't know much about it. My goal is to create a layout of the old logging trains that used to run through the Smoky Mountains...anyone else have a layout like this? Anyways, just wanted to say hi, and hope to make some friends, and learn about trains, layouts and everything else...looks like fun!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You're most welcome.Personally,I can't help you with your specific set,but for any general question about model trains,by all means ask away,you'll get answers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, love to see new blood.

What scale are you planning on modelling?


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

I want to go with O gauge, I like that size of train. Is that the biggest size or is there a bigger size out there? What are the pros and cons between the gauges? Is there a good book out there that is for beginners? Sort of like a "Toy trains for dummies"? LOL....Thanks!


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You're most welcome.Personally,I can't help you with your specific set,but for any general question about model trains,by all means ask away,you'll get answers.



Thanks for the welcome Jake! I have lots of questions!


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Ironhead,
Sounds like you could use a good primer for model RR. There are several but this one will get you started: http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/
MTF is a good forum for Q&A; you'll get good advice here.
Bill


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There's no right or wrong scale.The very first question that I think you should ask yourself is how much space do you have for a layout project.There is at least one bigger scale than O and it's G,while the models are fantastic looking,they need a lot of landscape to look right.

There are thousands of questions that will come up progressively but,in my opinion,there are few very important ones that need careful study to avoid future frustration.Questions like...
-What's the space I have?This will mostly dictate the scale and type of train operation you can have,not the layout you may dream to have.
-What's my budget?This also will dictate your limits...and quite seriously.
-What are my skills?Many have their benchwork built by someone else but you can't expect to have everything done by others.
-Am I a patient guy?Many of these amazing layouts you will eventually see are nearly life spanning project.It's easy to get excited by the prospect of such achievement but many will tell you they can't estimate the amount of work (and money) they've invested in it.
-Do I have some tools?You don't need a full box of tools but still,you'll need a few hand tools,etc.

I don't want to turn you away from this fantastic hobby,just avoid disappointment.Start small,a bite at a time,so you can find out if you really like it.Then if so,everything will fall into its place at its right time as you hone your skills.Even if you have a lot of space,I still recommend you start reasonably small at first...a huge layout to scenic can be a daunting sight if you're alone to do it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Unless you're doing a garden RR, O-scale is probably the largest you'll want to consider. I'm firmly in the O-scale camp, but many here are doing HO and N, we also have some S and even a couple of guys doing Z. I think I've seen some G-scale, and then there's *choo choo's* backyard 7.5" railroad!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jason,

Welcome to the forum. No 100% right/wrong answer when it comes to scale/gauge. A couple of thoughts, though ...

If realism and true scale proportion is your goal, you will likely have more options (in terms of rolling stock, scenery, etc.) with HO or smaller, rather than O.

You mentioned a logging train. I'm not sure about real-life trains in the Smokey's, but back here in the East, many historic logging trains were run on narrow-gauge track. As such, HOn3 or HOn30 might be something to consider.

Layout size, and topgraphy (terrain) come in to play, too. HO (and smaller) will give you easy options to use flextrack for tight turns.

Check out the "short stuff" logging cars, locos, and the like that member ChooChoo (Greg) has been putting together.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

billshoff said:


> Hi Ironhead,
> Sounds like you could use a good primer for model RR. There are several but this one will get you started: http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/
> MTF is a good forum for Q&A; you'll get good advice here.
> Bill


Bill, Hey thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for! Looks like a great site! Thank you so much!

Jason


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Jason,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. No 100% right/wrong answer when it comes to scale/gauge. A couple of thoughts, though ...
> 
> ...


TJ, Thanks for the info. That's a lot to think about. I was wondering about size and narrow turns. Logging in the Smoky's required a lot of hair pin turns i'm sure. The trains I've seen in old photos, were short trains, Tender's I think there called? Basically I plan on having the trains go from the top of the mountains to the bottom, ending at a few towns. Winding down the mountains, through tunnels and over tressels...Thanks, Jason


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> There's no right or wrong scale.The very first question that I think you should ask yourself is how much space do you have for a layout project.There is at least one bigger scale than O and it's G,while the models are fantastic looking,they need a lot of landscape to look right.
> 
> There are thousands of questions that will come up progressively but,in my opinion,there are few very important ones that need careful study to avoid future frustration.Questions like...
> -What's the space I have?This will mostly dictate the scale and type of train operation you can have,not the layout you may dream to have.
> ...


Those all good points, and a lot to think about. I have lots of tools, and I am pretty good at making stuff. Money is not too much of a problem, however, I always look for the best deals. I defiantly plan on going slow and working on one thing at a time. Time and space are my biggest obstacles. In a couple of years, I'll have lots of space, when we buy a new house. Right now I'm looking for friendly advice and info, which I'm getting! Thanks to all! 

Jason


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Jason....some very good points about this hobby. My humble thoughts are:

1. It is your layout and have fun with it.
2. Expect mistakes, but you will find that they can be corrected.
3. No matter what scale you choose, really spend time on layout planning....do you just want mainlines, just switching, or a mixture of both.
4. Suggest a little time on planning the bench for the layout. My experience has been that a poorly constructed bench just seems to lead to other problems.

Good luck.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah , another one from Ohio!
I have thought about doing a logging run up into a mountain on my next layout but have not actually started any of that yet. Though there are plenty of tricks and techniques to get the right look.

There are two train shows coming up you may want to go to. There is one on the 20th and 21 up near Cincinnati at Lakota West(or maybe East, Google it) and then the other major one is at the Hara Arena in Dayton. Lakota's is of good size with a very wide variety of things, and a large amount of layouts, but not necessarily the lowest possible prices for things. The Hara one has just about anything you could ever want and more at incredibly good prices but not as many layouts. I plan to go to both train shows this year and have gone in the past as well.


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

gc53dfgc said:


> Yeah , another one from Ohio!
> I have thought about doing a logging run up into a mountain on my next layout but have not actually started any of that yet. Though there are plenty of tricks and techniques to get the right look.
> 
> There are two train shows coming up you may want to go to. There is one on the 20th and 21 up near Cincinnati at Lakota West(or maybe East, Google it) and then the other major one is at the Hara Arena in Dayton. Lakota's is of good size with a very wide variety of things, and a large amount of layouts, but not necessarily the lowest possible prices for things. The Hara one has just about anything you could ever want and more at incredibly good prices but not as many layouts. I plan to go to both train shows this year and have gone in the past as well.


Thanks for the info! I may have to check those out...Jason


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

Carl said:


> Jason....some very good points about this hobby. My humble thoughts are:
> 
> 1. It is your layout and have fun with it.
> 2. Expect mistakes, but you will find that they can be corrected.
> ...


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*loggings trains*

hi,welcome.. here is a link to a cool train site..www cassrailroad.com.

It is a state park in wva. about 4or5 hrs from you.been there a dozen times. good place for kids and they run the old shay`s up the mtn twice a day.I have some photo`s somewhere.

thought this might help. G scale gauge is rather large. o or smaller might be your best thought. 

the best,sanepilot


----------



## Ironhead (Oct 6, 2012)

sanepilot said:


> hi,welcome.. here is a link to a cool train site..www cassrailroad.com.
> 
> It is a state park in wva. about 4or5 hrs from you.been there a dozen times. good place for kids and they run the old shay`s up the mtn twice a day.I have some photo`s somewhere.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## ModelTrainJim (Oct 22, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi y'all, as I am new to the forum as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You're most welcome.Anything you need to know?This is the right place.....


----------

